# Bribie & the Passage this weekend



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

I'm gunna hit Scarborough super early this weekend. Hopefully on the water by 4am... Got a nice squire last weekend in a short trip so this time i'll plan to play around for a little longer depending on the wind. Good luck in the passage if it's a goer

cheers

Mick


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I wouldn't hit that same spot... it was a massive mistake for me to post it on those 'other' sites... ended up having to take down the directions as every man and his dog was there this morning  approximately 15 boats which is not cool.

depending on weather, sandstone point/cooks rocks might be a goer?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

xerubus said:


> it was a massive mistake for me to post it on those 'other' sites... ended up having to take down the directions as every man and his dog was there this morning  approximately 15 boats which is not cool.


You learn by your mistakes, I was going to hit this one on the way up to Cooroy on the weekend, but I might wait for a month until all the Ausfish guys have had their turn. 

Cheers


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

sel.. it's absolutely crazy... you can be guaranteed i will not be posting reports on 'that' site again. i even got some very very serious threats in the private messages.. including the hunting down of yakkers!!! what is wrong with this world!


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

xerubus said:


> sel.. it's absolutely crazy... you can be guaranteed i will not be posting reports on 'that' site again. i even got some very very serious threats in the private messages.. including the hunting down of yakkers!!! what is wrong with this world!


I gave up on that site years ago, I was horrified the other day when I saw you had posted on Ausfish, here and BFO.

Oh well, fishing will be stuffed there for a while, lets hope they all go there and catch nothing 

Cheers


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Mark
its a popular spot with boaties and always has been as long I can remember.Dont forget the local paper
reports have said thats where the squire are biting best at the moment.Saw 4 boats camped around Cooks Rock
yesterday afternoon as well .
the situation will only get worse as the holiday season draws close.they must be 9-5 workers in a past life,theres
never anyone there during the week after 5pm most days


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Mark
I dont find the threats surprising, even after only owning a yak for a few months. Some mullets, driving stink boats seem to think we are a target. Imagine if people in cars carried on that way? One of my first trips off Fraser Island saw ten or so of our 'dumb as d0gsh1t' fishing colleagues having sinker casting competitions to see whom could 'kill the bloke on the yak' (their words). The one chap thought he would have a better chance of hitting me if he used a lovely shiny lure. He was right, it cast just over the yak. So to reward his efforts, I hooked it up to the yak and proceeded to completely despool 300m of his lovely new braid. Its hard to believe these people have sufficient intelligence to carry on a normal life isnt it?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Good luck Scott. Hopefully with this stormy weather there might be a few Jacks around. Have you got a cast net? Jacks like prawns......come to think of it so do I. 

Hi Mick might go out Saturday morning if the wind dies down. Probably see you on your way back again if I go. 

Hi Marky.......you been shit stirring the stink boat brigade again. :? ......Damn I missed it. ....Hey seriously, if people are threatening you perhaps you should inform the police. Certainly if anyone tries to run you over or threatens to on the water, you must write down there rego details and let the water police know......bastards!


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi paul
I will bo going freshwater creek (Hay's) on sunday will ancher near the mouth just off the mangroves fishing FRESH bait & tossing some plastic's around. will be getting there early if you want to meet up let me know what time if you going if not will be there any way.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I will be giving the yak a rest in the morning, but will be hitting spot X at Bribie with my beach gear chasing mackerel. If anyone's bored they are more than welcome to come along.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Threats? - there is a guy in a yellow tinny who often fishes at Caloundra, be weary of this bloke as he has made runs directly at a few fishing kayaks. :shock:

Not cool at all.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

might be time to borrow a trick from the soccer hooligans in England
and carry an apple with two inch roofing nails through it,when you throw it at them if it hits the nails keep going
not that I would ever contemplate such a thing OOPs


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
We should have a page so we can put all info about these a*^holes (rego of boat's & discriptions of what they r in) so we know 2 look out for these people & report them. *Make it public what they do*.


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

atleast you got out there mate... i haven't wet a line at all today.. nursing a bit of a hangover :?

went for a walk to the spot we fished last weekend and it was looking pretty sheltered at 1130am... and surprisingly not too many boats!


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

boggeyman said:


> Hi paul
> I will bo going freshwater creek (Hay's) on Sunday will anchor near the mouth just off the mangroves fishing FRESH bait & tossing some plastic's around. will be getting there early if you want to meet up let me know what time if you going if not will be there any way.


I wont be there tomorrow boggeyman. If you going to dead bait I would suggest using as little lead as possible and tossing in against the mangroves as your drifting for bream, the flatties will be in the usual places on the edges near small creeks as they drain into the main channel.
Redcliffe hasn't been fishing very well for me of late, and due to the lack of reports coming in I reckon I'm not the only one having a tough time catching a fish. It might be better to go up to the passage and try Marks secret location. :? :lol:

I tried Newport water ways this morning and although I didnt even manage to get touch, I might give a late afternoon/early evening go at the place sometime. Exposed to be some good sized Jacks and jewies lurking around there.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

Not taking the yak out this weekend, but have promised the lad a fishing trip so i am taking him out in the tinnie to fish the reclaim areas at the mouth of the brissie river. To see if we can find a squire or two or maybe a jack or cod, might drop in a few crab pots to


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

> Get his rego number, can arrange a visit by law and order


Exactly what I was going to say.

Bloody Water Rage. Jeez I hate people. Why are there so many A$$holes around? What the hell is wrong with some people these days? Or am I just getting more grumpier the older I get? :?

I recently reported somebody for Zooming at high speed up and down past the Coomera boat ramp and under the bridge where it is a 6kt (or is the 6km/hr?) zone. The limit is there for a reason and that reason is safety.
Is that just ignorance or were they just stupid?!


----------

